# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Transistor DK46AF

## GeorgeZ

Κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι ένα τρανζίστορ DK46AF.
Ο αναλυτής (component tester) το βγάζει σαν απλό NPN με Β=445 και Uf=554mV.
Οδηγεί ένα rele στα 50V.
DK46AF.jpg

----------


## chip

δες αυτό
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/NZ/NZT560.pdf

το καλό είναι οτι έβαλες και φωτογραφία (οι περισσότεροι δεν βάζουν) οπότε από το F (fairchild) και από το Package πιθανότατα είναι το παραπάνω.... (αν δεις και στο datasheet το marking code του τρανζίστορ αυτού είναι 560Α)

----------

GeorgeZ (06-06-17)

----------

